# I finished my ice chest



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, It took me a while but here she is!!!!!!
I'm gonna update the pdf journal but in the meantime here is my baby!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Great looking box. I am about to finish my first one with the help (he did almost everything) of a friend. I see some things on your box I will want include on my next try.
Congratulations!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

that looks outstanding! Great Job!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow that's great


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome! I have been contemplating trying to take on this task pretty soon.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't think there is a way to express the awe of the beauty of that object..

Bravo...let us know how it works...I have no doubt beautifully


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

That turned out excellent. Great idea!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

That is a beauty! Post more pics when you get it stocked up.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> That is a beauty! Post more pics when you get it stocked up.


I'm planning on it!
Making sure the hydra is working right first.
The stock is overflowing my coolerdor.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That's one ice-humi with class...:biggrin:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow... that is amazing! I can't wait to see the pdf for ideas. I wish I had decent woodshop tools.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Shes a beaut! Nice work.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice!

Is that a tung oil finish. Or is it stain?

Looks great.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow. thats exactly what i'm lookin for. hopefully i'll be able to do my own. that would definitely be a project. but i'm so looking forward to it. still got the blue prints? :lol:


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Is that a tung oil finish. Or is it stain?
> 
> Looks great.











It's varnish. I had to remove the varnish on the front plate as the original owner had a bad refinish job done on this thing and I wanted to even out that one board ( above the name plate) as it's so prominent. I actually stained it first to make it darker and it was way too dark. So I sanded it down again and just varnished it again.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> wow. thats exactly what i'm lookin for. hopefully i'll be able to do my own. that would definitely be a project. but i'm so looking forward to it. still got the blue prints? :lol:


I'll be perfectly honest with you.
This was way too much work. I'd buy a cabinet the next time!
LOL, Too much work but well worth the effort.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats one outstanding Humi, Great job.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

that looks cool


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Congrats on finishing it Mark. It looks fantastic.

What, no hidden accessory drawer?:lol:


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Congrats on finishing it Mark. It looks fantastic.
> 
> What, no hidden accessory drawer?:lol:


What, do want me to copy all your work?
Maybe, in the future but for now I am done.
My main accessory is on the speaker to the left!
I like it out in the open.
Oh, BTW. the power outlet cover.... I made it out of Spanish Cedar!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

MrTapes said:


> What, do want me to copy all your work?


Not copied...improved on an idea.



MrTapes said:


> Maybe, in the future but for now I am done.


It's a great location for 5 finger baggies.



MrTapes said:


> My main accessory is on the speaker to the left!


I spotted that...very nice.

Now it's going to get expensive....filling it. They look even better, full.:arghhhh:


----------



## eric1489 (Sep 20, 2007)

that might be one of the best looking cabinets I have seen!


----------



## Chewer D-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

Seriously, that is bad to the bone. Good Effort!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Wow... that is amazing! I can't wait to see the pdf for ideas. I wish I had decent woodshop tools.


u just need a hammer.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

beautiful. That's the only word to describe it.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, what a beaut. Well done and hope it works as good as it looks.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks great man!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

incredible. You should be extremely proud of the job you did.


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

That is awesome, I always swear off doing another wood working project whenever I am in the middle of something or have just finished it. But once you have looked at it for a week or two, you'll forget how much work it was and start something new


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Excellent job, that looks great.


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

eric1489 said:


> that might be one of the best looking cabinets I have seen!


I second that!!!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

That is one hell of a cab. nice job!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow, that is beautiful!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow thats a work of beauty


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

MrTapes said:


> I'll be perfectly honest with you.
> This was way too much work. I'd buy a cabinet the next time!
> LOL, Too much work but well worth the effort.


Makes it even better! Way to go. Looks great!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice indeed!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's one fine box, very professional. Hope you enjoy it for many years!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, nice job! Where did you get the shelves? You guys are making mine look bad!!


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

Beautiful! 
Couple of questions in regards to the muffin fans.

Are they noisy?

Do you run them full time?

For a cab that size can I get away with smaller units like those used on top of a CPU heatsink in your computer?

Since you first posted this i have been hitting the antique stores around the area.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That is freaking awesome, very good job!


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Wow, nice job! Where did you get the shelves? You guys are making mine look bad!!


You must be talking about the trays?
I built them......

Yours is cool, Mtmouse set the standard so I was just trying my damnedest to outdo him.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

dartfrog said:


> Beautiful!
> Couple of questions in regards to the muffin fans.
> 
> Are they noisy?
> ...


Muffin Fans? I just saved them from old computers I've pulled parts off of. They aren't noisy, but this would be a personal judgement call. Loud to some is quiet to others.
They run off the Hydra external fan port and only run when the hydra kicks in.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Excuse me, is that your muffin fan running?


----------



## RonJ51 (Oct 11, 2007)

That is a work of art if you ask me. This humi is beautiful, are you a cabinet maker?


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Excuse me, is that your muffin fan running?


Girl you thought he was a man
But he was a muffin
He hung around till you found
That he didn't know nuthin'

Girl you thought he was a man
But he only was a-puffin'
No cries is heard in the night
As a result of him stuffin' 
Frank Zappa


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

RonJ51 said:


> are you a cabinet maker?


Hell no, I bought the cabinet. It's an antique Ice Chest. I pulled the guts out and transformed it into a humidor.

Thanks for the compliment.. BTW


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That turned out great!! I'm looking at a big...BIG...ice box right now. It's like 4 feet wide, 2 feet deep, and 4 1/2 feet tall. I don't know if I could afford the spanish cedar for the inside, though. Any recommendations, other than spanish cedar?


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> That turned out great!! I'm looking at a big...BIG...ice box right now. It's like 4 feet wide, 2 feet deep, and 4 1/2 feet tall. I don't know if I could afford the spanish cedar for the inside, though. Any recommendations, other than spanish cedar?


Spanish Cedar PLYWOOD. It costs about $60-$75 per 4x8 sheet


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome job. Looks great.


----------

